# Solved: scanjet 3500c



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

All of a sudden I can't get my computer to recognize my scanjet 3500c and have no reason to believe there is a problem. it doesn't show up as one of my devices (USB port) and when I click to launch it it "trys" (brief hourglass). In Task Manager it appears to be running in the background but it's weird.

Any thoughts? I've uninstalled and reinstalled a few times and upgraded to version 2.

Thanks.
pete


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

I just got this message after trying to "repair" and launch.
"General failure in response to MSG_OPENDS. Bummer error. STI error code=0x80070491."

I agree, it is a bummer.......


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

tried a number of things including removing old/phantom drivers but no luck. For some reason my computer doesn't recognize this hardware being plugged in all of a sudden.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Try a different USB cable and/or socket


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

As a FYI

MSG_OPENDS is the TWAIN operation to open a (d)ata (s)ource (hence, "opends"). (TWAIN is a software API to allow applications to interact with "image acquisition devices" -- cameras, scanners, etc.). The "failure" could be any one of a number of reasons, but it's usually caused by faulty drivers.


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

ok, I'll focus on that. Hence why I tried the Uniblue Registry Booster that didn't help at all. Thanks again. I'll focus on my driver. this used to work great. I wonder if I hurt myself by downloading some updated drivers from Driveragent?
pete


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

dDAPPete said:


> In Task Manager it appears to be running in the background but it's weird.


What are you seeing in TaskManager?

Also, this scanner DID work on this PC?

And, have you tried another USB port? And, when you do power the device on, do you hear the Connection Sound?

Late add ...

Is this the driver you are updating with?
If so, note there are a couple of software updates towards the bottom dealing with scanners.

And, at the top, is a check to see if latest versions are installed.


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

yes, used to work. no sound whatsoever and I've tried a different USB cable. It's like it's dead. In my Task Manager it says hpqdirec.exe is running..........


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

hpqdirec.exe is the HP Director program and is probably running as one of your startups. 
You can confirm by running MSCONFIG and checking there.

The program most likely lives under C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\

To open it, I would guess that there is either an icon in the SysTray area or one in Control Panel.

While in Control Panel, with the scanner selected, go to System, Device Manager.
Any errors showing there?


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

part of my problem is the computer doesn't see it any more so don't know what conflicts, errors I may have..........


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Out of curiousity, have a look in Device Manager,


----------



## dDAPPete (Nov 1, 2004)

Too late.  I reinstalled my OS and actually it allowed me to really do a deep cleaning. Everything is working fine, even my scanner. Why? Not fully sure and there may have even been a power connection cord issue...............don't care. Things are working fine. Have not reinstalled my Pinacle software since I'd rather be depressed later about it. My brother-in-law thinks my too fast video recording relative to my audio may relate to settings. Maybe. I do have new USB 2.0 fast card and new GE force video card so I'm thinking I've got everything i need to transfer old AV movies. But, that's another post!.


----------

